# Whats best for bedding, carefreash? cat litter?



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Hi what do you guys use to lay down in your cages since saw dust has been found to harm our little critters??? ive bought carefreash today is this good?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Some like Carefresh but many hate the smell and find it too dusty. Personally I use Aubiose.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I only used Carefresh once for my rats. I found it dusty and it did not help absorb the smell at ALL. And rats, to my nose, really don't smell very much. I used Yesterday's News (for my cat litter too).


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

Are woodshavings bad like sawdust?


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

ive been told not to use wood shavings because it affects the mice respiratory systems?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

can i ask who told you that?


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Its in most of the books ive got on mice, on many web sites and a local breeder also told me not to use it, i still use it but wonder if i still should, when i had rats i was told to use papper cat litter and not wood shavings for the same reason. i just want to know if i need to switch?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The possible issues with wood shavings are dust and toxins. Kiln dried pine or shavings from other woods are fine, but not cedar. You can buy dust extracted shavings but you can't get rid of all the dust unfortunately. Personally I have asthma and allergies and shavings can cause problems for me, so I can only apply the same logic to mice.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Ok thank you for this info, i think i will try something else


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry to jump in on this thread but im looking at changing my mouse bedding as i currently use woodshavings and am now concerned its not good.

Ive found AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG at GJW TITMUSS LTD but wanna check this is the right stuff and the best stuff to get.
http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/Products/Pr ... omcat=358&

Also i wanna get some hay for them, i have found this http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/small-anima ... -large.asp
but can you tell me if this is the right stuff to get or point me the direction of somewhere i can buy all this as cheap as possible as i have lots and lots of mice and it soon works out expensive.

Thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes that's the right Aubiose, though I pay about £8.35 a bale at my 'local' farm shop. I don't use hay as both myself and my husband are allergic but I'm someone else will be along soon to help with that


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you think that's ok on its own then ? What about bedding or nesting material ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no, they definitely need nesting material too  I use shredded paper for bedding, which I can get from my husband's workplace and my mum's workplace free


----------

